# What to do with area about tub surround?



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds ugly. Is the new surround attached directly to your wall studs, or is it over drywall? Sounds like it is over drywall or plaster.

If it on the studs, and not trapping the old drywall, you should measure up to a point above the area that has the old tile mastic damage. (8" or so, im guessing) and make a pencil mark. Do this in each corner of the back wall of the surround and at the outside edges of the surround. Connect all of the marks using a straight edge or a chalk line. Then using a drywall/keyhole saw, cut out the damaged drywall. Using a new sheet of greenboard, cut new pieces to replace the cut out sections. Cover the nailing flange of the new surround if there is one. Tape, mud, texture, prime, and paint as necessary. If this is too much work, you can try to scrape off as much of the old crap as you can. Then skim coat with drywall mud, texure, prime and paint. This method probably wont come out perfect. 

I might not be visualizing your problem correctly, just trying to help.


----------



## geowoman (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, it's over drywall. We've never done any texturizing of a wall. The texture that's on the part above the ugly ruined part looks kinda like those popcorn ceiling, but it's not if that makes any sense. It's not crumbly like. How does one go about doing that?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

If you posted a pic I would have a better idea, but with just imagining what you describe, It is probably done with thinly mixed drywall compound and a paint roller. It should kinda help to disguise the repair of the ugly spot though, if its heavily textured. try to visualize it with new paint...would it really stand out as bad?


----------



## geowoman (May 4, 2007)

I will try and post a picture tonight. It might not stand out that bad once it's all painted. I'm concerned though with the big hole around where the shower head comes out. What do you use to patch it up tight around the pipe? Also, I was wondering if besides texturing it/painting is there anything we could use, maybe like trim or tiles or vinyl or something to just cover up the horrible area or do you think it'd be better to scrape/texture paint etc..


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Im not sure where you are located, but in my city I have a place that makes cultured marble tub surrounds and sinks for me...(Im a general contractor). I could call them and ask them to make pieces to cover those areas. It would look "ok". Not ideal but it would work well in your situation..I am in Huntington Beach, California.

If it comes down to it, I could arrange for you to get these pieces. I have no idea where you are. If far away, it would be easier for you to find someone close to you that could do it....google cultured marble manufacturers in your area..


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

If this was a stick on instead of DTS (direct to stud) unit, you should have cut out all that drywall and replaced it and finished it, then applied your sticky tub surround. We don't ever install those things anymore, even the very best pretty much suck, only DTS are worth really installing in my opinion.

If you don't want to start over, just scrape that mastic off with a good paint scraper, you're going to tear some drywall up, then skim coat it. Repair the hole where the shower head was. Unscrew that head, cut out a big square bigger than the hole and patch the hole with drywall. Then just stick the showerhead back through the new small hole you will make for it.

If this is all beyond you it sounds like you could easily hire a reputable handyman service to fix all of this for a reasonable fee.


----------



## geowoman (May 4, 2007)

*Thanks for the help*

Just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. I think we might hire someone to come help us with the walls. My father was the one who installed the surround. I was not thrilled when I saw the results. I guess that's what you get for having family help instead of a professional.


----------

